# 1:20.3 passenger cars



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Is it better to try to track down a kit, if there are any out there for this scale, or is it better to purchase one of the jackson sharp passenger cars? 
If kit, what is the level of difficulty, the company, and the cost.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy the Accucraft J&S cars. You can use the Grande Models UK kits to retro-fit those cars to customize them. The Accu cars are roughly $180 and then the retro kits from RGM UK are roughly another $165.

Go to this site and there are a number of other kit manufacturers noted.

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bronson Tate have some nice kits.http://www.bronson-tate.com/ml.shtml


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

As Jerry noted, Bronson Tate has some beautiful passenger car kits. But these are Carter Bros-you noted that you were looking for Jackson and Sharp. BT also has some kits for Union Pacific pass. cars, but he notes that they were probably knock-down cars from an eastern manufacturer, possibly J&S.

http://bronson-tate.com/kits/carter/pass-cars.shtml

Note that these kits from Bronson Tate and RG Models UK are intended for more than the beginning builder. You never mentioned your skill level with wood, laser-cut kits. I've built many kits (NOT wood), but I found that these wood models can be tedious with many small wood parts. I'm building my FIRST wood kit from RGM UK at this moment and it's a little more difficult than I expected. It WILL BE A BEAUTIFUL model when completed.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo[/b][/b]

I did all three, bought Jackson and Sharp cars (right), modified a J&S car into a combine with an Rio Grande UK kit (center), and built a Bronson Tate baggage car (left). I am thrilled with all three approaches. I used AMS J&S trucks and couplers on the Bronson Tate model, which by the way is very precise, with good instructions and a joy to build. The RG UK kit is also precisely made and an easy kit to build. The results are spectacular as you can see from the photograph. One warning, all three approaches are expensive, but in my view, worth every penny. I pull the string, which inludes four more J&S coaches, behind a K-28 for a good effect.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary - not sure what troubles you're having with the Rio Grande models kit - I'm doing my third coach kit and their a blast! There really isn't too much to them - you just build up the car sides (which is what? a few bits of wood glued on to a full length car side) and then just swap out the side walls one for one... not nealry a difficult as things like the BT cars where you're building everything! (the duckbill roofs are a *@&#%!) I think each coach side took an evening to do... course, now ifyou're doing the water service car - THAT takes some time! pffft! 

Carl - LOVE that train... I sure wish rio grande or AMS would do a J&S full baggage - I know there are rumors of one, but maybe some day it will be real! 

Matt - what era/road are you looking to model? That may be the deciding factor in which kit to buy. 

Josh


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
I forgot to mention below that Doug Bronson of Bronson-Tate reported that the test samples of his Colorado Central coaches #1, #2, #3, and #4 are nearly finished. He has yet to complete a few brake and body details. Also, his rendition of a Colorado Central Baggage Car #2 is close behind. Doug should soon post some photos on his web site. If I remember correctly, the Colorado Central cars have a roof similar to the J&S cars and not a duck bill like my Carter Bros. baggage car does. This makes fabrication a little easier.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Josh,

It's just me and my terrible eyesight. I'm learning to use one eye now in my hobby work and depth perception is a pain. I was a toolmaker in another life. 

Carl,

THX for the heads-up on the Bronson Tate cars.


----------

